# **Concert FOTD and NEW hair! Lots of pics! :D**



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 11, 2005)

Yay, I'm back home for the weekend so I have my good lighting again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got my hair cut... but I'm not sure if I'm crazy about it yet. I'm going to see Greenday tonight, so I went a little over the top, but I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried to get a good pic of my shirt, but in case you can't see it, it's a skull and cross bones with a bow on its head, like my earrings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face: MAC NW30 concealer, MAC Gold Deposit Skinfinish, NARS Orgasm blush

Lips: MAC Pink Poodle and Peachcreme lipglass tasti

Eyes: MAC Electra, Black Tied, White Frost, Blacktrack Fluidliner, and some WnW Halloween fake eyelashes that have sparkles in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































You can kinda see my shirt here:


----------



## Pei (Sep 11, 2005)

U rock~


----------



## Joke (Sep 11, 2005)

Girl, you are hot!!!!
Keep on rocking! I love your FOTD's!


----------



## KJam (Sep 11, 2005)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## Neptune870 (Sep 11, 2005)

sooo amazing! I love all of your looks!


----------



## user4 (Sep 11, 2005)

i love this pic... the nailpolish matching the face is super cute!!! and i love the look in itself!!! hot!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks so much ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so excited for tonight!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 11, 2005)

Holy SH*T! My GAWD woman! this is seriously the hottest look EVAR!!!! I'm truly blown away.. simply gorgeous hun!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 11, 2005)

copy everything Miss_Mac said!! seriously stunning.... 
love the lashes and the lip colour or and of course the eyes!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 11, 2005)

i love it it is hot!!!!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 11, 2005)

WoW that looks hot! Have fun at the concert!!!


----------



## litlaur (Sep 11, 2005)

gorgeous! I love the lashes!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

OMG this looks amazing on you.


----------



## shes a REAL card (Sep 11, 2005)

good lord woman you look adorable!  i am so jealous!  gimme those earrings!  have fuuuun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS i LOVE the new hair!  you must love it to.  i order you!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 12, 2005)

Aw thanks so much everyone! I'm glad you like my hair, I like it too, it's just the bangs get in my eyes!

The concert was SO much fun! They were awesome! I'm covered in other people's sweat though


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 12, 2005)

WOW!!! You are just too cute, I love it!!!
I LOVE all your FOTDs they are always so pretty!!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 12, 2005)

AWSOME! Dude... green day does awsome shows!

Love the makeup! Rock the f**k on!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 12, 2005)

rockin! i love it, pink lips always look so hot on u!


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_





i love this pic... the nailpolish matching the face is super cute!!! and i love the look in itself!!! hot!!!_

 
Hehe I was just going to say that! But then again I'm like a day late 

Babe you're super cute and ya know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loving the lashes and luscious lips!


----------



## Cleopatra (Sep 12, 2005)

My god you look stunning in these.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks so much darlings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My eyelashes didn't even budge through three hours of being on the floor, so may I just say that Duo adhesive rules. Greenday does indeed put on an *amazing* show! I saw them with Blink 182 a while back, but they were so much better this year!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 12, 2005)

holy crap! ash i LOVE This! u look AMAZING girl! love the hair!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 12, 2005)

Ash, everything looks HOT!!!!!!   as always


----------



## nordic_doll (Sep 12, 2005)

wow, that looks so amazing, those lashes are awesome!


----------



## VaJenna (Sep 12, 2005)

i have that shirt in gray! and i wear it waayyyy too much, i love it.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 12, 2005)

i must say i LOVE the lahes


----------



## Bianca (Sep 12, 2005)

Sigh......I wish I could do my make-up like that. You are great!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkrevolver (Sep 12, 2005)

OoOoo Ash,you could be a huge internet star! hehe
as usual,I adore your makeup but I WANT your shirt and earrings! lol
if you could let me know where u got the earrings,pls plssss PM me here or on MUA. TIA! *smoooooooch*


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkrevolver* 
_OoOoo Ash,you could be a huge internet star! hehe
as usual,I adore your makeup but I WANT your shirt and earrings! lol
if you could let me know where u got the earrings,pls plssss PM me here or on MUA. TIA! *smoooooooch*_

 
The shirt was a gift (I think it's from Delia's... not sure tho), but I know it's by Paul Frank. I got the earrings at Claire's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much babe


----------



## orodwen (Sep 12, 2005)

hon, you make it ALL look good!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  glad you enjoyed the concert, minus the splattering sweat.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Sep 12, 2005)

thats sexy, i gotta go look for those lashes!


----------



## snexce (Sep 12, 2005)

you look fantastic.  love everything


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PreTTyAnGeL* 
_thats sexy, i gotta go look for those lashes!_

 
Thanks! They were like 1.99 at Walgreens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Sep 12, 2005)

holy crap..i opened this and gasped. This looks AMAZING! Are those lashes real?
love the hair..
and the nails.
and the eyshadow lol
and i am so jelous you went and saw greenday!! i love them!=-P


----------



## jeanna (Sep 12, 2005)

oooh, very rocker-glam! (if that makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## User20 (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome!!!!! That looks rocks, wish you had posted it before my concert on Thursday lol (then I wouldda tried it out  )


----------



## rayabella (Sep 12, 2005)

You look great. I met GreenDay last Halloween at a meet&greet. I grabbed Billie Joe's butt.









































That guy in the red hat -Dirty Steve- is hot.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 12, 2005)

This is amazing! Ure so inspiring!
I saw Greenday in concert last week and i have to agree with you, it was such an awesome show!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubrduckeeurtha1* 
_holy crap..i opened this and gasped. This looks AMAZING! Are those lashes real?
love the hair..
and the nails.
and the eyshadow lol
and i am so jelous you went and saw greenday!! i love them!=-P_

 
Nooo they're very fake! Thank you so much! They were amazing!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG rayabella I'm so jealous! Thanks for the pics! I think he's so hot... he was so tiny in real life though! Still, I love him!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 12, 2005)

gawwwwjus. and the good light is back lol ;D


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_gawwwwjus. and the good light is back lol ;D_

 
Thaaaanks hottie! Yup it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I won't go back home though till October probably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So ya'll are gonna get crappy dormroom pics until then.


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 13, 2005)

I love this one.


----------



## Lollie (Sep 14, 2005)

That's the best FOTD I've seen from you!!! 
You pretty girl you, I don't have a clue of how you do it, but it's AMAZING!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 14, 2005)

Aw thank you so much Lollie


----------



## user3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hot!!!!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 15, 2005)

This is pure HOTNESS!!!!!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Sep 15, 2005)

That really makes your eyes look so W--I--D--E!  So pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Totally HOTTTTTTT!


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 15, 2006)

I love it! You look super hot for your concert tonight!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 15, 2006)

so cuuuuute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the hair!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

i am in love with your lips.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad my hair grew out lol


----------



## star1692 (Mar 17, 2006)

Missed this on some how but wow you look soo hawt!...hehe  love the different nail colors too girlie


----------



## always.27 (Aug 9, 2006)

oooh wow! plz plz plz canya do a tut for this?? its STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe its just cuz u rock it so well!!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 9, 2006)

this look rocks on you 
very pretty


----------



## na_pink (Aug 10, 2006)

i have those same earrings


----------

